# I'm looking for a bodykit



## 92nissansentraxe (Oct 28, 2002)

I need some help looking for a bodykit to fit a 92 nissan sentra xe. If you know of somewhere i could get one please tell me.

Thanx


----------



## chuckone (Aug 4, 2002)

asylumms.com has a few kits to offer.also check streetweaponskit.com they dont post them but they have them.later


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*aeroduo*

yo dude call up aeroduo they have a nice kit for the B13......their website is aeroduo.com The number is there, ask for Ronald hes cool and will give you a good price. Peace!


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Please use the SEARCH button.... its very very very very useful


----------



## sentraturbo (Sep 20, 2002)

he is currently out of the country... i also have the front bumper and rear bumper... not using it... PM me if you are interested...


----------



## chuckone (Aug 4, 2002)

email me a pic of the rear bumper to see if im interested in it ill buy it


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

It's been said once and I'll say it again. PM LIUSPEED and see what he can do. take care bro


----------



## Semper Fi (Jun 28, 2002)

I have a AeroDuo kit on my 93 check it out. 

____________________
www.go.nissanpower.com


----------



## Sr20Power (Jul 24, 2002)

92nissansentraxe said:


> *I need some help looking for a bodykit to fit a 92 nissan sentra xe. If you know of somewhere i could get one please tell me.
> 
> Thanx *


Hey, just in case you're not into the aeroduo kit, check out the stillen kit I have on my car. Just go to my website at in my signature. IMHO, I think it's the best combo of sleeper, and "somethin' a lil' different".  

Sr20Power


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

what type of grill is that on the assylums wide mouth front bumper? The green sentra is the one I'm talking about. I really want a new grill. How do you offset an emblem,like Samo has (he has all the cool stuff on his ride!)


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

SentraXERacer said:


> *like Samo has (he has all the cool stuff on his ride!) *


Hell yeah  ! Thanks, man!

The grille was a pain, and I did a pretty crappy job on it, so I'm re-doing it pretty soon. Basically, I cut the slats out of the grille with a saw, sanded it smooth, filled the remaining gaps with Bondo, and painted. It sounds simple enough, but at the time it was one of the first mods on my car, and I didn't have the slightest idea what I was doing. Be sure to take your time and don't rush it.


----------



## nismo696 (Nov 7, 2002)

*bodykit*

i have a brand new kit from stillen never painted or installed asking 400.00 obo email if interested [email protected]


----------



## 12.30se-r92 (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: bodykit*



nismo696 said:


> *i have a brand new kit from stillen never painted or installed asking 400.00 obo email if interested [email protected] *


 ]
Not to hate on your sale or nutin dont want to see any1 get ripped dats all bought my stillen kit new for 4 bills 3 weeksago.


----------



## nismo696 (Nov 7, 2002)

yeah im sure you did because so did i, so how am i trying to rip anyone off??? being that i clearly stated that it has never been installed.just because im not steve millen why cant i get what i paid for it?


----------

